# Cow Rub



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We will be moving the cattle to the new pens and pasture soon. They have been here at the ranch and enjoying rubbing on trees, trucks, tractors, bbq's, sheds etc... The new pens are fairly sterile for that kind of stuff. I am thinking of building a rub of sorts. Please post a photo of any homemade structure that you like. I might just get a new F-350 for the cattle as they really like the mirrors for a good scratch!


----------



## olschoolsteel (Mar 6, 2016)

I dont have any pics, but will do my best to describe.

Out west in a larger cattle operation, the operators planted a telephone pole about 6' in height. At about the 5' area the mounted rotary brushes from (or for) a street sweeper. (or kick broom sweeper) It was well used. Seemed like the the water cooler hangout area for the cows.

Second one I have seen is the big broom head from a push broom. Some of us older manual laborers remember these things. The bristles were so impossibly stiff you cant bend them but you can push alot of material with them. I have seen small operators mount them on interior fence posts (that can take constant pushing) with long drywall type screws and a screw gun.

Here are some I found on Amazon. The push brooms I remember were natural and not nylon. The natural ones wouldnt bend but they would break, so I would suggest the nylon ones in your case.

http://www.amazon.com/Weiler-44026-Palmyra-Overall-Length/dp/B004FTPT62/ref=sr_1_103?ie=UTF8&qid=1458140303&sr=8-103&keywords=push+brooms

http://www.amazon.com/MintCraft-454AOR-Street-Broom-16-Inch/dp/B005T0C0L8/ref=sr_1_118?ie=UTF8&qid=1458140367&sr=8-118&keywords=push+brooms

http://www.amazon.com/Boardwalk-73160-Polypropylene-Bristles-Natural/dp/B004MDM82E/ref=sr_1_166?ie=UTF8&qid=1458140597&sr=8-166&keywords=push+brooms


----------



## olschoolsteel (Mar 6, 2016)

PS

I'll never forget the old hog farmer down the road from us when I was growing up. He always had the coolest brown swirls down the sides of his little tan Ford Currier. One day while hunting on the back side of his property, I saw him pull in and park it behind the barn where I didnt know he always left it. Seems he only used it to haul feed for the hogs. It was the hogs that made the pretty brown mud swirls down both sides of his truck. I think it was the beginning of a new paint method that caught on with crafty women like Martha Stewart.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

http://easywaycattlecare.com/saver.php

Best $1500 I've spent in years. The old wood post rubs are nice, just not portable. It's nice to kill two birds with one stone as it were. They usually have a sale on them, unfortunately it's in January I believe.


----------

